# Waiting for my Niche (and other misadventures of an equipment-less miscreant)



## Yosuf (May 24, 2020)

I ordered weeks and weeks ago but they said it'll be coming in July !

I understand and am taking in good humour the fact that I am having to use one of those crappy hand-grinders that sits under my sink (I had a machine grinder that was also fairly crappy but it was my mums and she's taken it back right a week before my new gaggia classic arrived) ! So now I am dialing in by turning a little screw an inch or so up (finer) once every morning. And then hand grinding the beans takes me about 5-6 minutes of intense shaking and spinning (with the handle flying off 1 or 2 times in the process). I'm sure one day I'll look back on it and laugh hohoho what days they were! Oh yes, and I am also waiting for a new scale, which I made the fun choice of ordering from China (timmemore? It looks like the Acaia but doesn't cost as much)... I check the tracking on the chinese tracking website every few days and am amazed at how long it has been in between "left China" and "en route to USA". I can only assume someone is rowing a boat with a broken paddle across the china sea. Anyway, since I have no scale at present, I am counting coffee beans each day and adjusting dose like that if / when I need to. All of this would be called "ghetto" here in America !

How long until July? Is anyone else waiting for a Niche? My solace is knowing how much better my shots will taste with the uniform nice grinds, and being able to experiment a bit more rapidly (because I won't be so exhausted after grinding for 5-6 minutes). I'm a firm believer in delayed gratification, ironically (espresso!)

Okay bye. 
Yos.


----------



## dbez70 (Jan 16, 2020)

I feel your pain. Im waiting for June delivery and have no grinder at home. Surviving on Aeropress and pre ground beans. Desperate for a decent espresso most cafe's are closed due to COVID! Hope time passes quickly for you !


----------



## Yosuf (May 24, 2020)

Thanks mate, last night I threw away some old beans and this AM used ILLY espresso beans for the first time in the PRESSURIZED basket ! Not awful but then again there's nothing more pointless than an average espresso  Cant' wait for the niche.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

I think half the forum is on the June or July windows (myself included). 😁


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm in June slot, ordered 4 weeks ago

@Stanic waited even longer


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Joe shorrock said:


> I'm in June slot, ordered 4 weeks ago
> 
> @Stanic waited even longer


 I'm becoming an experto for waiting


----------



## flyboy320 (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm slated for July delivery as well. Anyone in the same boat heard anything yet on delivery updates?


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

flyboy320 said:


> I'm slated for July delivery as well. Anyone in the same boat heard anything yet on delivery updates?


 Think they mailed that should ship mid july on so very soon


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

In the 12 hours between 'shall I buy one' to pushing the button, delivery seemed to go from September to November. Guess I'll be hand grinding for a few months then.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I was hand grinding for years even with a big flat sitting there. It's not a big deal really. Just avoid the really light stuff.


----------

